# Stylish Seniors That Prove Age Is Just A Number



## PamfromTx

If you think that fashion is a young person's game then take a look at these pictures to see how wrong you are.


----------



## Devi

Thanks, Pam. Those people look spectacular!


----------



## Kadee

PamfromTx said:


> If you think that fashion is a young personView attachment 174917View attachment 174918View attachment 174919View attachment 174920View attachment 174921's game then take a look at these pictures to see how wrong you are.


Hey @Gary O' didn't tell us he gets dressed up to go out


----------



## horseless carriage

As my wife often says when asked why we dress up:
"One has standards!"


----------



## Gary O'

Kadee46 said:


> Hey @Gary O' didn't tell us he gets dressed up to go out


Oh, when forced....

from my normal attire;



to;













of course there's seasons;






Sorry...reality check;


sometimes different suits are called for;


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Shalimar

Absolutely fabulous!


----------



## Jules

Ari Seth Cohen?


----------



## Wren




----------



## Tish

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Kadee

Sarah Jane Adam was The oldest contestant on Australia’s big brother show this year
I’m not sure who won it it only finished recently
Sarah is 66
https://7news.com.au/entertainment/...nounced-meet-sarah-jane-from-sydney-c-2339130


----------



## Shalimar

What style! Fierce and fabulous!


----------



## horseless carriage

The corset and faux uniform in the first photo was inspired by Christina Aguilera's Candyman video.
The last photo also comes from a TV series, we didn't see it but she looked it up, it's Peaky Blinders.
She made all of those outfits.


----------



## Shalimar

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 175028View attachment 175029View attachment 175030View attachment 175031View attachment 175032
> The corset and faux uniform in the first photo was inspired by Christina Aguilera's Candyman video.
> The last photo also comes from a TV series, we didn't see it but she looked it up, it's Peaky Blinders.
> She made all of those outfits.


Stunning, absolutely stunning! The black outfit took my breath away.


----------



## Gaer

I like style, form and design but I'm very weird!
These do nothing for me.
There may be something wrong with me!  Not into clothes at all!  Not into pretense at all!
I'll wear the same levies and three plaid shirts , a couple hoodies and need nothing else!
A pair of winter boots, a pair of summer sandals and I'm set!
Don't even like jewelry!
My men can run around naked.
If there WERE a man, he probably wouldn't even own a suit.  
The times I have to dress up, It feels so unnatural!
Oh well!


----------



## PamfromTx

Gaer said:


> I like style, form and design but I'm very weird!
> These do nothing for me.
> There may be something wrong with me!  Not into clothes at all!  Not into pretense at all!
> I'll wear the same levies and three plaid shirts , a couple hoodies and need nothing else!
> A pair of winter boots, a pair of summer sandals and I'm set!
> Don't even like jewelry!
> My men can run around naked.
> If there WERE a man, he probably wouldn't even own a suit.
> The times I have to dress up, It feels so unnatural!
> Oh well!


These clothes don't suit my taste either @Gaer . I am a comfy tshirt/jeans/sandals type of gal.  The comfier the better.  I just found it an interesting thread to post.  I enjoyed viewing all of the pics.  But, it isn't for me.  I dislike feeling restrained with layers upon layers of clothing. 

Perhaps in another life, I'd wear these clothes.


----------



## Bellbird

You  are only as old as you feel. I enjoy dressing up whether its to go out to somewhere special, or just taking in the shops.


----------



## dobielvr

They do look nice.....but I'm all for comfort all the time.
I've done the dress up stuff when I used to go out and wanted to look attractive to the opposite sex.

Nowadays, I don't even like wearing mascara..

***I may feel differently next year...


----------



## PamfromTx

dobielvr said:


> They do look nice.....but I'm all for comfort all the time.
> I've done the dress up stuff when I used to go out and wanted to look attractive to the opposite sex.
> 
> Nowadays, I don't even like wearing mascara..
> 
> ***I may feel differently next year...


You may be wearing false eyelashes ~ next year!  Who knows?!


----------



## fmdog44

Nothin wrong here


----------



## horseless carriage

Gaer said:


> I like style, form and design but I'm very weird!
> These do nothing for me.
> There may be something wrong with me!  Not into clothes at all!


Something wrong with you? Heaven forbid. You are bright, intelligent, articulate and an altogether cherished member of this forum, that stylish clothes don't turn you on doesn't mean that something is wrong with you. Nothing wrong at all Gaer, anymore than I have some sort of weird deficiency for not having any children. We are all different, amen to that and long be it so.


PamfromTx said:


> These clothes don't suit my taste either @Gaer . I am a comfy tshirt/jeans/sandals type of gal.  The comfier the better.


The reason, not that we need one, that my wife and I dress as we do, comes from our love of dance. If you have ever seen the dance program, Strictly Come Dancing, I think that it might be titled, "Dancing With The Stars," in your country, you will see how the contestants strut their stuff in their finery. We have been dancing as a couple almost sixty years together. The love of costume has never dimmed, it has also helped that my wife is rather talented with her sewing machine.

My own career has been in the management of the logistics industry and to that end I always wore dark coloured suits, white shirts and the company neck tie. My mode of dress gave gravitas to the rank that I held in the company. 

Much as we both enjoy dressing the part, there is no way that we would ever compare our appearance with anyone else, no matter what they wore. I have seen folks, (that's polite) mostly ladies, going round the supermarket in pyjamas. My thoughts stay strictly in my head, judgemental I am not.


----------



## Gaer

horseless carriage said:


> Something wrong with you? Heaven forbid. You are bright, intelligent, articulate and an altogether cherished member of this forum, that stylish clothes don't turn you on doesn't mean that something is wrong with you. Nothing wrong at all Gaer, anymore than I have some sort of weird deficiency for not having any children. We are all different, amen to that and long be it so.
> 
> The reason, not that we need one, that my wife and I dress as we do, comes from our love of dance. If you have ever seen the dance program, Strictly Come Dancing, I think that it might be titled, "Dancing With The Stars," in your country, you will see how the contestants strut their stuff in their finery. We have been dancing as a couple almost sixty years together. The love of costume has never dimmed, it has also helped that my wife is rather talented with her sewing machine.
> 
> My own career has been in the management of the logistics industry and to that end I always wore dark coloured suits, white shirts and the company neck tie. My mode of dress gave gravitas to the rank that I held in the company.
> 
> Much as we both enjoy dressing the part, there is no way that we would ever compare our appearance with anyone else, no matter what they wore. I have seen folks, (that's polite) mostly ladies, going round the supermarket in pyjamas. My thoughts stay strictly in my head, judgemental I am not.


Well, THANK YOU!  How sweet of you!
I was a ballroom dance instructor in two different studios , and when i married, was thrown into the music business, which was all pretense!  This could be a factor of why I give no credence to  things I consider of no importance, like clothing, jewelry adornments of the body.

Love and qualities of the soul, the expansion of happiness, knowledge,,  spiritual growth; these are the things that matter.
You  are most kind!


----------



## Jules

horseless carriage said:


> have seen folks, (that's polite) mostly ladies, going round the supermarket in pyjamas. My thoughts stay strictly in my head, judgemental I am not.


I can read your mind.


----------



## horseless carriage

Jules said:


> I can read your mind.


You've been there!


----------



## horseless carriage

Gaer said:


> Well, THANK YOU!  How sweet of you!
> I was a ballroom dance instructor in two different studios , and when i married, was thrown into the music business, which was all pretense!  This could be a factor of why I give no credence to  things I consider of no importance, like clothing, jewelry adornments of the body.
> 
> Love and qualities of the soul, the expansion of happiness, knowledge,,  spiritual growth; these are the things that matter.
> You  are most kind!


What a charming way of saying thank you, it just underlines your considerate character. I appreciate your reply.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 174923View attachment 174924View attachment 174925View attachment 174926View attachment 174930
> As my wife often says when asked why we dress up:
> "One has standards!"


Horseless...you and your wife are *exquisite! *

As for the OP: Most of them look fabulous. There's a gentleman and a couple of ladies who's styles I don't care for. 

@Gary O' Re: You in a suit. They should have chosen you to be "The Most Interesting Man Alive" (ad campaign for Dos Equis beer).  Better than that new guy they replaced the handsome, distinguished gray haired gentleman with.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Most_Interesting_Man_in_the_World


----------



## horseless carriage

OneEyedDiva said:


> Horseless...you and your wife are *exquisite! *


And you are generous to a fault with your compliments, thank very much indeed.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

horseless carriage said:


> And you are generous to a fault with your compliments, thank very much indeed.


You're welcome. And well deserved.


----------



## PamfromTx

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 175028View attachment 175029View attachment 175030View attachment 175031View attachment 175032
> The corset and faux uniform in the first photo was inspired by Christina Aguilera's Candyman video.
> The last photo also comes from a TV series, we didn't see it but she looked it up, it's Peaky Blinders.
> She made all of those outfits.


I applaud you and your wife for dressing up and living life to its' fullest @horseless carriage .


----------



## PamfromTx

Hubby and I, living in the southernmost point of South Texas consider ourselves living in the tropics and therefore, wear the least clothing. Birthday suits are the best attire for us!

*Just kidding about the birthday suits.*

_We reside in Edinburg (neighboring city is McAllen).  I'll never forget the days prior to moving to the 'valley'.  I had heard horror stories about the valley while growing up and was petrified.  I cried and cried on my last visit with my family physician; I stressed to him that I had NEVER been away from my hometown and my family.  _


----------



## horseless carriage

PamfromTx said:


> I applaud you and your wife for dressing up and living life to its' fullest @horseless carriage .


Pam, you and the members of this forum have made me feel so welcome. My wife is not one for social media, but she does look over my shoulder now and then, just to keep tabs on me. (I jest.)
There is a story behind one of those photos, you might appreciate it, but you need a little background first.
At the end of WW2, all the serving members of the British Armed forces were given what has become known as their demob outfit.

At the demobilisation centre, men exchanged their service uniform for civilian clothes. The demob suit was just one part of a complete set of clothes. According to the Imperial War Museum, the full outfit included:


A felt hat or optional flat cap
A double-breasted pinstripe three-piece suit or a single-breasted jacket with flannel trousers
Two shirts with matching collar studs
A tie
Shoes
A raincoat
A variety of other items are sometimes said to have been supplied, the list varying according to the source, including gloves, underwear, socks, and bowler hats. In addition, men were given a special allocation of clothing coupons with which to buy any extra items they might need,

Fast forward sixty three years and my family are at the funeral of my favourite aunt, she was the wife of my Dad's youngest brother. I adored my uncle and I had something of a schoolboy crush on his beautiful bride. Their first born, my cousin, a beauty like her mother, has had a wonderful relationship with me, we are more like brother and sister than we are cousins. 

At her mother's funeral, my cousin and sister were in conversation, nosey to know what they where talking about, I rudely interrupted them. Although I was chastised they shared with me a photo that I had never seen before. It depicted me with my parents when I was two years old. Later, I found out that my father was wearing his demob suit. Oh wow, just look at that suit.



So impressed was I that I took the photo along to my tailor who filled in the blanks, given that it was a black & white photo and he made me this suit, with which I am absolutely delighted.


What freaks me though, my age in my photo is about 35 years older than my Dad in his photo. You just can't be older than your Dad.


----------



## PamfromTx

horseless carriage said:


> Pam, you and the members of this forum have made me feel so welcome. My wife is not one for social media, but she does look over my shoulder now and then, just to keep tabs on me. (I jest.)
> There is a story behind one of those photos, you might appreciate it, but you need a little background first.
> At the end of WW2, all the serving members of the British Armed forces were given what has become known as their demob outfit.
> 
> At the demobilisation centre, men exchanged their service uniform for civilian clothes. The demob suit was just one part of a complete set of clothes. According to the Imperial War Museum, the full outfit included:
> 
> 
> A felt hat or optional flat cap
> A double-breasted pinstripe three-piece suit or a single-breasted jacket with flannel trousers
> Two shirts with matching collar studs
> A tie
> Shoes
> A raincoat
> A variety of other items are sometimes said to have been supplied, the list varying according to the source, including gloves, underwear, socks, and bowler hats. In addition, men were given a special allocation of clothing coupons with which to buy any extra items they might need,
> 
> Fast forward sixty three years and my family are at the funeral of my favourite aunt, she was the wife of my Dad's youngest brother. I adored my uncle and I had something of a schoolboy crush on his beautiful bride. Their first born, my cousin, a beauty like her mother, has had a wonderful relationship with me, we are more like brother and sister than we are cousins.
> 
> At her mother's funeral, my cousin and sister were in conversation, nosey to know what they where talking about, I rudely interrupted them. Although I was chastised they shared with me a photo that I had never seen before. It depicted me with my parents when I was two years old. Later, I found out that my father was wearing his demob suit. Oh wow, just look at that suit.
> 
> View attachment 175154
> 
> So impressed was I that I took the photo along to my tailor who filled in the blanks, given that it was a black & white photo and he made me this suit, with which I am absolutely delighted.
> 
> View attachment 175156
> What freaks me though, my age in my photo is about 35 years older than my Dad in his photo. You just can't be older than your Dad.


What a wonderful reply, thank you for sharing.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Church ladies. Reminds me of how my mom used to dress for church. She *loved* her hats. And no...that's not my mother in the picture on the right.


----------



## Pecos

PamfromTx said:


> Hubby and I, living in the southernmost point of South Texas consider ourselves living in the tropics and therefore, wear the least clothing. Birthday suits are the best attire for us!
> 
> *Just kidding about the birthday suits.*
> 
> _We reside in Edinburg (neighboring city is McAllen).  I'll never forget the days prior to moving to the 'valley'.  I had heard horror stories about the valley while growing up and was petrified.  I cried and cried on my last visit with my family physician; I stressed to him that I had NEVER been away from my hometown and my family.  _
> View attachment 175157


You are right down there in the hottest and most humid part of Texas. I went down there on a fishing trip during the summer many decades ago and it was miserable. The only fish we caught were garfish and not only are they the ugliest fish on the planet, they do NOT taste good either. We lived about 1/2 mile from the river about 17 miles to the South-east of ElPaso. Our temps would match yours, but our humidity was much more agreeable. I worked in the cotton fields with Mexicans who came up from the interior mountainous regions.

I can understand why you cried. I was nine when we moved from Northern Idaho to ElPaso.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

The Queen. She always looks fabulous. Her style is classic, classy and reminds me so much of my mother's style.  The suit in the top left picture is something my mother definitely would've worn. It's her all the way. Same with the hat. The Queen certainly isn't afraid of color either. I l*ove* this orange!


----------



## Gary O'

OneEyedDiva said:


> @Gary O' Re: You in a suit. They should have chosen you to be "The Most Interesting Man Alive" (ad campaign for Dos Equis beer). Better than that new guy they replaced the handsome, distinguished gray haired gentleman with.


I totally agree

I like Jonathan Goldsmith best

let's jus' take care of that little issue


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Gary O' said:


> I totally agree
> 
> I like Jonathan Goldsmith best
> 
> let's jus' take care of that little issue
> 
> View attachment 175190


Gary, I said it once before and I'll say it again...You are a treasure! Thank you for my final laugh of the evening.


----------



## Pecos

OneEyedDiva said:


> The Queen. She always looks fabulous. Her style is classic, classy and reminds me so much of my mother's style.  The suit in the top left picture is something my mother definitely would've worn. It's her all the way. Same with the hat. The Queen certainly isn't afraid of color either. I l*ove* this orange!
> 
> View attachment 175185View attachment 175186View attachment 175189



LOL, of course you love that orange. It has already been firmly established that orange is “your color” and you look great in it.


----------



## Sliverfox

Thank you, all who have posted to this thread.

My mother  was a great seamstress who  made a lot of  my clothing.
She & I enjoyed dressing up to  go shopping.
She would be  disappointed  with the  style of clothes I wear.

Like a few other ladies have said   wardrobes consist  of  jeans, shorts, t shirts, sweat shirts  for colder weather.

We have a class reunion  coming up soon.
Been wanting  something new to wear,,look in closet & think they haven't seen this or that.

Did order couple of things online,,so far disappointed with the items.

Looking at all the  fancy  clothing the ladies  are wearing gives me  some ideas.


----------



## FastTrax

The 1920's Lisa Lu



www.imdb.com/name/nm0523734/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lisa_Lu






The 1930's Jane Fonda



www.janefonda.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jane_Fonda






The 1940's Dolly Parton



www.dollyparton.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolly_Parton






1950's Fran Drescher



www.cancerschmancer.org

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fran_Drescher






The 1960's Brigitte Nielsen



www.brigittenielsen.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brigitte_Nielsen


----------



## Remy

The first lady looks good and casual but damn, she needs to eat more. She can't be that naturally skinny.


----------



## PamfromTx

Remy said:


> The first lady looks good and casual but damn, she needs to eat more. She can't be that naturally skinny.


My one and only sister-in-law is that thin.  She eats very little and weighs 98 lbs.  She eats rabbit food most of the time.


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

FastTrax said:


> The 1920's Lisa Lu
> 
> View attachment 191631
> 
> www.imdb.com/name/nm0523734/
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lisa_Lu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1930's Jane Fonda
> 
> View attachment 191630
> 
> www.janefonda.com
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jane_Fonda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1940's Dolly Parton
> 
> View attachment 191632
> 
> www.dollyparton.com
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolly_Parton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1950's Fran Drescher
> 
> View attachment 191633
> 
> www.cancerschmancer.org
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fran_Drescher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1960's Brigitte Nielsen
> 
> View attachment 191635
> 
> www.brigittenielsen.com
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brigitte_Nielsen


Gosh, Dolly almost poked my eyeballs !


----------



## jerry old

Jeans, nice shirt, jacket if you have to play dress up, all other is superfluous-save clothing for heat in winter.
Ties-all burned.
Females, you tell them, they won't listen to me.


----------



## FastTrax

PamfromTx said:


> Gosh, Dolly almost poked my eyeballs !



She is a looker, charming too. Two things on my bucket list for Stinky. One is to take her to the SEAL Museum in Fort Pierce and Dollywood in Pigeon Forge.

www.navysealmuseum.org

www.dollywood.com

TTFN


----------



## Pauline1954

If I didnt oil paint I would wear nicer clothes. I shopped a lot last year and even this year decided to update my wardrobe. I have not worn 3 of 4 specfic outfits. Its aweful. And i was telling my husband just yesterday I need to go to the dollar store to get cheap paint clothes.


----------

